# Manon des Sources



## sub_atomic

I found this site and signed up because, after watching _Jean de Florette_ and _Manon des Sources_, I'm extremely interested in learning French. So much so, that I've gotten to the point where I can follow much of the dialogue without subtitles, even though the Provençal accent is somewhat hard to understand. Apropos, I've noticed a lot of inaccuracies in the translation, and I've been ironing those out with the help of a French/English Dictionary.

To the point:

There is not subtitle for the toast Philoxène, the mayor of Les Bastides, bestows upon M. Instructeur Bernard in _Manon des Sources_... and it's killing me! This occurs at approx. 1 hr 9 min 30 sec into the film. The crowd is wishing Benard "bon anniversaire", and one of the chaps toasts "Bonne santé à notre instituteur!", to which Philoxène adds, "A la tienne!" followed by a short, pithy toast, almost idiomatic in it's cadence.

If there are fans of Berri's masterpiece out there who can decipher the colorful accent of Provence, I would truly appreciate a translation. I know of no better place than here to find the answer, so thank-you in advance!

-sub_atomic


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hi sub_atomic and welcome to this WR forum! 
"Colorful accent of Provence"? Ah! 
Don't remember this part of the movie, but I'm sure if you write what you heard phonetically we can find what is said together.
It's your turn!


----------



## Gil

À la tienne => À ta santé


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Gil said:
			
		

> À la tienne => À ta santé


Euh... oui, mais c'est après qu'il ne comprend pas, non ?
(ou c'est encore moi qui n'ai rien compris ?  )


----------



## sub_atomic

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> I'm sure if you write what you heard phonetically we can find what is said together. It's your turn!



Bon idée! Here's my best stab in the dark: 

"Say see-emm pah my, see gyuhn babigg"

Of course, his accent is skewing the phonetics up a bit!

Bon courage, et merci!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hum...
It seems to be "provençal", the idiom of Provence...
It reminds me a typical phrase we can say when toasting on Christmas eve, this is a sort of wish for the next year --but here it can't fit exactly with the sounds and the situation you gave:
"[L'an prochain,] Et si nous ne sommes pas plus,
Que nous ne soyons pas moins !"
(this is the French translation of the "[A l'an qué ven] E se noun sian pas mai, que noun fuguen(*) pas mens")
which means "[next year,] and if we are not more, we hope we would not be less"...

So, here is my try for your "sounds":
"Say see-emm pah my, see gyuhn babigg" -> "Se sian pas mai, sieguen(*) pas... ???" -> Si nous (ne) sommes pas plus, que nous (ne) soyons pas ??? 
-> If we are not more, we would not be ???
Are you sure about the sound "bigg" at the end instead of "men" or "mens"?  

(*) fuguen = sieguen


----------



## Gil

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Euh... oui, mais c'est après qu'il ne comprend pas, non ?
> (ou c'est encore moi qui n'ai rien compris ?  )


Non.  C'était à mon tour de ne rien comprendre.


----------



## sub_atomic

thanks so much for the help! It is so greatly appreciated!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

sub_atomic said:
			
		

> thanks so much for the help! It is so greatly appreciated!


You're welcome.
But what is this last sound "bigg"? Are you sure about it?
Listen again.


----------



## sub_atomic

KaRiNe_Fr,

Here's a great idea I just had: hxxp://media.putfile.com/Toast-in-french 

(switch the x's with t's, bien sûr)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

sub_atomic said:
			
		

> KaRiNe_Fr,
> 
> Here's a great idea I just had: http://media.putfile.com/Toast-in-french
> 
> (switch the x's with t's, bien sûr)


Ok, I'm glad it's what I guessed! 
At the end, your not French ears heard "bigg" but it's like "ben" where the "b" is the softer sound for "m" of "men" which is the weak version of "mens", the "moins" in French and "less" in English. 
Mystery is over. 

Edit: you can attach sounds file on your post here too.
[For the sound "igg" instead of "en", it's about your ears too, I'm afraid.  No, just kidding. You know, provencal people add the sound "g" at the end of a lot of "en" sounds too !    I guess it's not easy for you at all.]


----------



## sub_atomic

Mystery solved! Thanks again!


----------



## mickaël

Bravo Karine, tu as quasiment tout trouvé.  

_"Se sian pas mai che sian pas men"_ 
=
Si nous ne sommes pas plus, que nous ne soyons pas moins". 


http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache:XP5BMdudTcgJ:www.ghg.dk/fransk-ikt/2y/textes/noelmich.html+%22Se+sian+pas+mai+che+sian+pas+men%22&hl=fr&gl=fr&ct=clnk&cd=1


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

mickaël said:
			
		

> Bravo Karine, tu as quasiment tout trouvé.


Je récuse le "quasiment" !


----------



## mickaël

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Je récuse le "quasiment" !


 
Oui, tu as raison. Je viens de modifier mon message, je n'avais pas vu celui que tu avais posté juste avant le mien.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

mickaël said:
			
		

> Oui, tu as raison. Je viens de modifier mon message, je n'avais pas vu celui que tu avais posté juste avant le mien.


Absous, mais de justesse ! 
Un lien un peu plus fiable concernant cette belle expression provençale :
ici (chercher "fuguen" par exemple).
Et un peu de conjugaison ici (regarder le verbe être -> èstre).


----------



## sub_atomic

Since you were so helpful, I can't resist another clip that's been bugging me! This one is from the moment just after the fountain in Les Bastides begins flowing again. Someone shouts "Un miracle!" and then one of the old men tells everyone to get down on their knees, and utters a phrase I can't make out.

KaRiNe_Fr, unleash your powers of deduction!


----------



## Lezert

this is provençal language:
"l'aïgo he rebengudo" ( i am not sure about how to write "he"...)
in french:
l'eau est revenue
(the water came back)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Lezert said:
			
		

> this is provençal language:
> "l'aïgo he rebengudo" ( i am not sure about how to write "he"...)
> in french:
> l'eau est revenue
> (the water came back)


Moi j'entends plutôt de l'italien (*) cette fois...
"L'acqua è (revenue ? libérée ? en italien)...
=> à demander dans le forum italien, je suppose ! 

(*) si c'est le vieux monsieur qui crie ça (je ne m'en souviens plus), il est bien italien (et sa femme aussi).


----------



## Lezert

milo dious, escouto pares aquello fenno! 
te disi qu'aquel disio que" l'aïgO he rebengudO"


----------



## sub_atomic

Wow, you guys are fast!! 

Thanks so much! This is my new favorite place.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Lezert said:
			
		

> milo dious, escouto pares aquello fenno!
> te disi qu'aquel disio que" l'aïgO he rebengudO"


Mais j'entends le son "i" et non "u" dans le dernier mot...
Et dans le premier - effet de mon imagination ? de mon hypoacousie ? - j'entends bien "acqua"...


----------



## Lezert

l' aÏÏÏÏgo he rebengUUUdo


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Lezert said:
			
		

> l' aÏÏÏÏgo he rebengUUUdo


La confirmation que tu as raison(*) est ici, Lezert.

(vais aller voir un oto-rhino moi... )

(*) Mais je viens de voir qu'il y a encore débat...


----------



## sub_atomic

I just can't help myself! Here's another for you sleuthy sleuths to decipher...

hxxp://media.putfile.com/Bernard-and-Bicou

I believe the second sentence amounts to "What makes you bark like that?" but the first one is a mystery to me. 
Sounds a bit like "Et vous, qu'est-que ça te comme ça toi?" which is gibberish, or maybe it's just my "un-French" ears. 

Thanks again!


----------



## mickaël

Hello, 



			
				sub_atomic said:
			
		

> I just can't help myself! Here's another for you sleuthy sleuths to decipher...
> 
> hxxp://media.putfile.com/Bernard-and-Bicou
> 
> I believe the second sentence amounts to "What makes you bark like that?" but the first one is a mystery to me.
> Sounds a bit like "Et vous, qu'est-que ça te comme ça toi?" which is gibberish, or maybe it's just my "un-French" ears.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
Not bad sub_atomic.  

He says in french : 
_"Eh ben qu'est-ce que tu as à crier comme ça toi ? Hein ? Qu'est-ce que tu as à aboyer comme ça ?"_
=
Well, what makes you cry like that ? Eh ? What makes you bark like that ?

But wait for a best translation in english.  




			
				Lezert said:
			
		

> this is provençal language:
> "l'aïgo he rebengudo" ( i am not sure about how to write "he"...)
> in french:
> l'eau est revenue
> (the water came back)


 
Tu n'as peut-être pas tort, mais je suis plus d'accord avec Karine.  
J'entends quelque chose comme : _l'aïgua he rebendido._
Et sur ce site, j'ai vu que l'aïgo c'était l'ail.  
Pour le dernier mot, j'entends -dido, avec le dernier "d" qui sonne presque comme un "g". Pourtant _revenu_ en provençal, ça devrait être quelque chose comme _revengut_, non ? Enfin, bon, je suppose que le provençal doit être très fractionné... 


Bon, personne n'a Manon des sources dans sa bibiliothèque ? Ou c'est juste dit dans le film ?


----------



## sub_atomic

mickaël said:
			
		

> He says in french :
> _"Eh ben qu'est-ce que tu as à crier comme ça toi ? Hein ? Qu'est-ce que tu as à aboyer comme ça ?"_
> =
> Well, what makes you cry like that ? Eh ? What makes you bark like that ?
> 
> But wait for a best translation in english.


This sounds pretty natural: "Well! What are you crying about? Eh? Why do you bark like that?"



			
				mickaël said:
			
		

> Bon, personne n'a Manon des sources dans sa bibiliothèque ? Ou c'est juste dit dans le film ?


 
C'est seulement dans le film.

--

Thanks for your reply, mickaël!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oh, this ime sub_atomic it's much easier, as it is French! 
My french ears hear:
"Eh ben qu'est-ce que t'as à crier comme ça toi ? Qu'est-ce que t'as à aboyer comme ça ?"
And I can't propose a better translation than the one of Mickaël.


----------



## Lezert

mickaël said:
			
		

> Tu n'as peut-être pas tort, mais je suis plus d'accord avec Karine.
> J'entends quelque chose comme : _l'aïgua he rebendido._
> Et sur ce site, j'ai vu que l'aïgo c'était l'ail.
> Pour le dernier mot, j'entends -dido, avec le dernier "d" qui sonne presque comme un "g". Pourtant _revenu_ en provençal, ça devrait être quelque chose comme _revengut_, non ?



aïgo boulido: c'est l'eau qui est bouillie
et revengudo est le participe passé au féminin
revengut/revengudo ( revenu,/revenue), comme dailleurs boulit/boulido de _aïgo boulido

_( je crois que ça s'écrit revenguda, mais ça se prononce revengudo,  comme aïgo/aïga)
ail = ail ( _aïoli = aïl i oli = eau et huile)_


----------



## mickaël

Lezert said:
			
		

> aïgo boulido: c'est l'eau qui est bouillie
> et revengudo est le participe passé au féminin
> revengut/revengudo ( revenu,/revenue), comme dailleurs boulit/boulido de _aïgo boulido_
> 
> ( je crois que ça s'écrit revenguda, mais ça se prononce revengudo, comme aïgo/aïga)
> ail = ail ( _aïoli = aïl i oli = eau et huile)_


 
Merci Lezert. 
Evidement, il a fallu que je tombe sur le seul site qui traduise aïgo par ail.  

Franchement, le _revengudo_, je n'arrive pas à l'entendre. Ou bien ce "gu" ne se prononce absoulument pas comme en français ? (ou c'est très mal prononcé ?)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

mickaël said:
			
		

> Franchement, le _revengudo_, je n'arrive pas à l'entendre. Ou bien ce "gu" ne se prononce absoulument pas comme en français ? (ou c'est très mal prononcé ?)


Je crois bien que :

l'enregistrement est mauvais
comme moi, tu ne parles pas le provençal couramment
le gars qui parle ne doit plus avoir toutes ses dents...


----------

